# O radu foruma > Obavijesti administratora >  Ukoliko ste mi slali pp u protekla 3 tjedna..

## anchie76

Bila sam na GO, i shodno tome nisam bila na netu (bravo ja  :Klap: )

I sad po povratku vidim da sam dobila 17 pp-ova, no s obzirom da u inbox stane samo 10 komada... 7 ih je nepovratno izbrisano.

Ukoliko vas problem u medjuvremenu nije rijesen, a od mene niste dobili odgovor, najljepse molim da mi se ponovo javite.

Ne ignoriram vasu poruku zato sto vas ne volim, nego zato jer je vise nema   :Grin:  

Hvala   :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

A zato je meni odjednom nestalo 100-tinjak postova....primila se anchie posla   :Razz:  ....
Ja nisam slala pp, sorry kaj "kradem" topic za bedastoće   :Kiss:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

kak samo vidis da ti je nestalo 100 postova? Ja uopce ne znam koliko ih imam, idem bas provjerit   :Grin:

----------


## ana.m

Pa tu sa starne piše koliko ih imam a neki dan sam bila  :shock: , kada sam skužila da sam već prošla 3000. Bila sam na nekih 3060 i jučer kroz dan skužim da sam opet na 2960-inekaj.   :Grin:  .
Brišu se neke stare teme pa nestanu i postovi

----------


## anchie76

> A zato je meni odjednom nestalo 100-tinjak postova....primila se anchie posla   ....
> Ja nisam slala pp, sorry kaj "kradem" topic za bedastoće


Yeah right, bas se primila posla... zujim k'o pcelica i ocajnicki hvatam konce   :Grin:

----------


## momze

> Pa tu sa starne piše koliko ih imam a neki dan sam bila  :shock: , kada sam skužila da sam već prošla 3000. Bila sam na nekih 3060 i jučer kroz dan skužim da sam opet na 2960-inekaj.   .
> Brišu se neke stare teme pa nestanu i postovi


postovi su ti nestali zato sto sam ja jucer provela 3 sata uredjujuci trudnicke pdf-ove i 0-1'. dakle, ako si postala na 'proljetnim trudnicama' i 'proljetne bebe 2006' sve je izbrisano. 
stoga, i manji broj postova.

----------


## leonisa

sta nije da ak ides iz adminpanela da se ne dira broj postova?

inace srce me boli ovih dana...vec  je doslo vrijeme brisanja  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## momze

> sta nije da ak ides iz adminpanela da se ne dira broj postova?


ne znam o cemu ti to..   :Grin:  
ja sam brisala kao moderatorica na tim pdf-ovima i kada sam obrisala, na primjer, 'jesenske bebe 2005' prosle godine, sa 3000 i nesto postova spala sam na 1800. znaci, broji.   :Wink:

----------

